# £5k budget....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

....if you had it...and just needed a car for pure driving pleasure...what would it be...

Small RWD like a MX5, MR2, etc

AWD a la scooby / evo

FWD like a Ford RP or Honda DC2

Old Skool big RWD V8/12 power and torque (BMW/Merc etc)

thoughts?!?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Lotus Elan M100.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Caterham (but 5k might not quite be enough )


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Would have to say this. Honda Integra DC2.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3248859.htm


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Toyota Celica TA22/RA28. for £3K.

Then spend the other £2 (which means £10K restoring it.

Probably something like this;
http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=readersrides&action=display&thread=74267&page=1


----------



## chrishazle (Sep 26, 2011)

Porsche 944S2 or well maintained but higher mileage 968 coupe.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

should_do_more said:


> Lotus Elan M100.





> pure *driving* pleasure


Have you owned an old Lotus before?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

either a dc2 or one of these

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3287231.htm

driving pleasure doesnt necessarily mean which car will hoon you round a corner quickly.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Deano said:


> either a dc2 or one of these
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3287231.htm


wow, V8, never knew they existed.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Keith_sir said:


> wow, V8, never knew they existed.


:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

Is everyone now playing the autotrader/ebay/pistonheads max budget game....

Magic... isn't it...

Personally.....I think I would go for the smaller engine lightweight option...

Been and done the awd turbo...got a massive V8 and a rwd already...

So trying to find the best FWD is a pretty good idea...

I *think* Evo ran a test and it was between the DC2 and FRP...and maybe a clio (not the V6 though)?????

Some great ideas so far lads........

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

MX5 so I could get in touch with my feminine side...

Only kidding, fancied one for a while, they're a great value little run around. Cheap to buy and run, parts are plentiful.

There's also a part or me would like a classic muscle car, something akin to what old Ed China was tinkering with, but prices are just too strong.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Caterham Couple on PistonHeads for £7k ish.

Or for 5K Cash










http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3202614.htm

And a Cheque for £320000


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> MX5 so I could get in touch with my feminine side...
> 
> Only kidding, fancied one for a while, they're a great value little run around. Cheap to buy and run, parts are plentiful.
> 
> There's also a part or me would like a classic muscle car, something akin to what old Ed China was tinkering with, but prices are just too strong.


I nearly bought their Dodge on the show....see my link I put up in the wheeler dealers thread...was very tempted during my "I need a muscle car" phase....

Nearly got a lovely white superbee one as well... :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You could pick up a civic type r for 5k.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> You could pick up a civic type r for 5k.


but why have the civic, when you could get a DC2???

:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

For a 5k toy.

Either an ek9 and some mods – Coilovers, Cage, Fixed Seat, Crazy Diff :devil:

Or a DC2…5k would get an awesome one, could prob get a supercharged one for that.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Dc2...????


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Integra Type R. 

An EK9 for under 5 grand would be a pig tbh.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I do like the look of this one..Integra DC2

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3233754.htm

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I do like the look of this one..Integra DC2
> 
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3233754.htm
> 
> :thumb:


Very cool. Milano red is an amazing colour when at its best. Also a decent price i think considering the mileage.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Have you owned an old Lotus before?


yes, the only one that was poo was the esprit, but when it worked oh boy.
i recognise that avatar.....get back to cleaning the drive :thumb:

now back on topic


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah for £5k you'd be struggling for an EK9 would love one though so much, I was seriously considering one but had to settle for UK car and quite happy with S3


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a few ek9's on the forums well under the 5k mark, but you are correct with them being not in the best condition.

Fresh import wise they are still 6k+ for half decent ones.

Maybe be able to pick up a pre-facelift for 4.5k


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Errrm maybe a Clio 182, 106 Gti (with money for mod's), mk5 Fiesta ZS (money for mod's).

But tbh I didn't realise DC2's could be picked up for such good money!!!



The Cueball said:


> I do like the look of this one..Integra DC2
> 
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3233754.htm
> 
> :thumb:


Also just remember someone posted a mint 25,000 mileage (or very close) FRP, now if I could find that again would probably be that.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1999-AUDI...omobiles_UK&hash=item3cbc9c8519#ht_802wt_1396

These are getting very cheap these days!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Perhaps I am getting old but an R129 SL would be my choice


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

XKR/XK8 or CL500/CL55


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Clio 172 Cup.

Really tempted by these at the moment!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love a 182,going for pennies ATM.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Integra DC2 for sure - vtec yo :argie:

Will sell you a rusty honda NSR 125.. might be out of your budget though :lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

LCR?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Series 1 RST?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/ze29sq/page/4/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RWD would be a 200sx for me or a sileighty if I could find one.
FWD RS1800 fiesta + 2.0 zetec + throttle bodies = fun.
AWD ST205 GT4


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

some very different ideas here guys....very good!

:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Also just remember someone posted a mint 25,000 mileage (or very close) FRP, now if I could find that again would probably be that.


That was me, ads gone now though. I must admit with 5k to spend I'd be like a kid in a sweet shop.

FRP would be high on the list.
Small light hot hatch would be up there too, probably Clio 182.
MX5 would get a look as I've had one before and it was a cracking little car.
Think I'd count the big V8/V12 out as I'd be scared of big repair bills.

Just had a quick peek on autotrader and found there are a handful of S2000's getting down to the 5k but at this money I'd be getting an AA check before taking the plunge.

I may be back later with other stuff because I love playing the Autotrader game.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3208632.htm - twin turbo + manual +RWD . What else can you ask for :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Cracking little car and if you take care of it you'd be unlucky to lose out when you sell it on :thumb:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3297031.htm

Or you could do a bit of hardcore haggling, empty your piggy bank and get this 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3294195.htm


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

MG ZS 180 - One of the best handling FWD cars ever. 

TBH I bought the Cougar as a bit of project/second car purely for something a bit fun but still practical. It handles well, great driving position, pretty nippy and a bit different too. :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I Want One, OK OK, it may blow up after half an hour, but what a half an hour it would be


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ I so thought that would be a TVR... :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ I so thought that would be a TVR... :lol:


thats what i initially went for actually, but couldny find a really nice one for under 5k :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Old merc SL500 or an older M5/M3. Would suit tony soprano aka cueball.  hehe


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> I Want One, OK OK, it may blow up after half an hour, but what a half an hour it would be


If you're planning on going pop then might as well have it for 4 days

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201139417542869/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/5000/make/lamborghini/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

pooma said:


> If you're planning on going pop then might as well have it for 4 days
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201139417542869/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/5000/make/lamborghini/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


touche :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love another Clio Williams!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clio Trophy!

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3262466.htm


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1 owner Renault 5 turbo?!?!?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-5...omobiles_UK&hash=item43aa1adcfd#ht_2035wt_922

:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> 1 owner Renault 5 turbo?!?!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-5...omobiles_UK&hash=item43aa1adcfd#ht_2035wt_922
> 
> :thumb:


I posted this a while back as it was on Autotrader, didn't mention any of the work done so appeared to be a 20+ year old car that had only been serviced twice in it's life:doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Get it done :argie:

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3160885.htm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Very Very Nice


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

actually, pure driving pleasure?

ill have one of these, just for the giggles :thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Would have to be a Mk4 Golf R32 for me, you'd probably struggle to get a nice one for 5k but hey, I can dream right!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Got to be a Subaru at that price 
Excellent build quality 
Check out the rear arches if going for a classic though 
Blob eyes are worth nothing now and well sorted too 

So many to choose from


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mk3 MR2 with a supercharger. Sublime handling, well made, just needs more poke.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

greenwagon said:


> Got to be a Subaru at that price
> Excellent build quality
> Check out the rear arches if going for a classic though
> Blob eyes are worth nothing now and well sorted too
> ...


Everybody forgets about the Legacy :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Everybody forgets about the Legacy :lol:


Some people even "forget" to buy one......but go on and on, and on, and on, and on, and on... 



:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been waiting for the right moment Cuey,A Spec b will be coming soon:thumb:
My torn Quad muscle has put that on hold for a little while.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> I have been waiting for the right moment Cuey,A Spec b will be coming soon:thumb:
> My torn Quad muscle has put that on hold for a little while.


Well I hope it doesn't turn out to be the Great Gatsby for you...or a bad of over rated p!sh like the impreza...

Ouch on the quad...all that walking eh?!?!

Take it easy, and get well soon mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Well I hope it doesn't turn out to be the Great Gatsby for you...or a bad of over rated p!sh like the impreza...
> 
> Ouch on the quad...all that walking eh?!?!
> 
> ...


No doubt the Impreza is a good car I just prefer the Spec b because of its looks,noise,rarity,no turbo to blow up and I can insure one for a 1/3 of the cost of insuring an Impreza.
No its not the walking did at work somehow,torn at the knee and back around 4 inches to my hip.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Clio 182 Trophy?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I could fettle this to my hearts content..

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3300060.htm


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DampDog said:


> I could fettle this to my hearts content..
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3300060.htm


That has been very well looked after:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

i'm going to have to stop looking at this thread and asking the wife if we can get one more car, or i'm getting a divorce apparently. that 944 is lovely.....so is the 205!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Would have to be Renault 5gtt for me.Had a modified one and hated it,but a standard one like I would love.:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Mazda Rx8, some good ones are about for price now. And I love them the noise, the way they handle and deliver. Might be Marmite but I love them.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the RX8 aswell but they gobble petrol  I looked into one when i bought the MX5.
Nice car though :thumb:


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

For 5k, you have a multitude of choices, but once you're decided, look on the forums for known problems, running costs, etc. Full HPI goes without saying, and most performance cars around this price will have been thrashed and poorly neglected.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

fwd - ef9 or ee9 civic, swift gti
rwd - mx5, elise, e39 5 series
awd - gtir or gt4


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

RWD
Mazda MX-5
Porsche 944


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A lot of car for the money too....Legacy GTB twin turbo

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-Suba...9829145?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item336780d799

and another

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUBARU-LE...1291010?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c1d567a82

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mazda RX-8, silly cheap now-a-days but obviously do require a little more attention and care to own.

Great fun to drive though and nippy in 231 form.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

S3 for me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

£3800 for this...what am I missing (OK, so a small hole in the window that has been repaired...and no tax...wow)?!?!?!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-HOND...3428616?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eb7e05788

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

For 3800 id just take a punt cueball.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> £3800 for this...what am I missing (OK, so a small hole in the window that has been repaired...and no tax...wow)?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-HOND...3428616?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eb7e05788
> 
> :thumb:


I'm really liking the looks of these now the prices are falling, I often think I'll have another MX5 at some point but with the S2000 getting cheaper then when the time comes I'll definitely be having a look. For someone like myself, who has no mechanical sympathy, something that revs to 9k appeals.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Got the wife a MX5 1.8 04reg leather, heated seats, LSD, handles like a dream and good steering feel. cracking little motor:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> £3800 for this...what am I missing (OK, so a small hole in the window that has been repaired...and no tax...wow)?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-HOND...3428616?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eb7e05788
> 
> :thumb:


its an import so will be a bit cheaper. Dunno if it will bother you or not but the digi speedo will measure in KMH?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> its an import so will be a bit cheaper. Dunno if it will bother you or not but the digi speedo will measure in KMH?


Naw....I've been using Jap imports for over a decade...doesn't bother me..I was was one of the first to import a pulsar GTiR into Scotland back in the day.... 

plus, there is a button on the dash to change between kph and mph... 

:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> £3800 for this...what am I missing (OK, so a small hole in the window that has been repaired...and no tax...wow)?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-HOND...3428616?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eb7e05788
> 
> :thumb:


8 previous owners


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

JB052 said:


> 8 previous owners


It's one of those cars that people buy for the summer but can't live with in the winter, I bet there are plenty out there with many owners, just like the MX5s, not really an issue with these kind of cars.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pooma said:


> It's one of those cars that people buy for the summer but can't live with in the winter, I bet there are plenty out there with many owners, just like the MX5s, not really an issue with these kind of cars.


+ 1

can't say number of previous owners is something I care about tbh

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

JB052 said:


> 8 previous owners


And....
My daily was on 20 before me


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn you Cueball, I was happy with my 600ti and now you've got me hankering after an S2000.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pooma said:


> Damn you Cueball, I was happy with my 600ti and now you've got me hankering after an S2000.


Sorry buddy! :wave: 

I just love playing the "budget game"... always a good way to pass some time, and to see what kind of cars are out there....

Maybe someone else will start a new thread with a different budget/set of rules so we can all start again!

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit it's a game I play quite a bit myself, I don't know why but this is the first time I've looked at the S2000 for a while and it was only a cheeky look to see if one or two were starting to dip somewhere near the 5k mark as these have always held their prices well.
The wife likes the Audi TT and there are plenty of those under 5k, so next year when there may be some money in our house to buy a car (we were talking of splitting 10k for a car each) we could end up with 2 unpractical cars unlike the 2 practical cars we have at the minute, my 600 and her Vectra.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Being practical is boring and overrated Pooma.....


He says with a big mixing stick in hand.....mwwwaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

It could be a good fight (both prison officers who are trained in the physical aspect of our job) to see who gets to buy their fun car and who gets lumbered with something practical and economical for ferrying the kids about.


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheaper to tax as well. A conversion chip will take care of the speedo, or buy one with mph to go with the chip. If i had the cash, i'd go pick it up now, subject to hpi.


----------

